# problem with networkmanager-openvpn

## Kas_

I bought a year's worth of VPN from cyberghost. I'm trying to get it to work on linux. It uses openvpn. Here's the tutorial from the site. http://cyberghostvpn.com/page/software.php (click the linux tab)

I have openvpn installed however there's no openvpn.conf...I'm not sure why. 

Also, it said to get network-manager-openvpn, i emerged it and it's suppose to be a GUI but I can't find it. There's no error messages yet I can't find it anywhere. I know that openvpn is suppose to be a plugin for network manager. Is there some way that I can connect without network-manager. I really dislike having network-manager. After I downloaded, network manager, the only thing i got was the WPA supplicant administration GUI. I'm not sure why.

----------

## Princess Nell

```

* net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

     Available versions:  0.9.4.0 ~0.9.6.0 {{gtk test}}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin

```

----------

## Kas_

I got the GUI, but everytime I turn on network manager, it messes up wlan0. I have to restart wlan0. 

Is their someway for openvpn to run at command line. I remember doing it when i ran ubuntu.

Can i run the .exe client for windows using wine?

----------

## Princess Nell

Sure, you can run it from the command line. No need to involve the teletubby OS  :Smile: 

----------

## Kas_

I don't remember how to run it from command line. 

[code]openvpn <file>.ovpn[/code] doesn't work because there's like 15 .ovpn files for each of their servers.

----------

